# Thought i'd share a couple of recent shots



## CdTSnap (Nov 18, 2016)

All shot with either an F100, RZ67 or FM2 and developed at home in Ilfotec HC




Ilford PANF+ by Chris Turner, on Flickr




HP5311016 (6) by Chris Turner, on Flickr




RZ67 by Chris Turner, on Flickr




RZ67 by Chris Turner, on Flickr




IMG_20161111_0010 by Chris Turner, on Flickr




HP5+ Nikon FM2, Orange Filter by Chris Turner, on Flickr




HP5+ Nikon FM2, Orange Filter by Chris Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice. #4 is bizarre.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 18, 2016)

My favorite shots are  #1 and #4.


----------

